# Windows 7 mit 2 GB RAM sinnvoll?



## Kreon (6. November 2010)

1. Ich besitze u.a. das Mainboard "K9VGM-V"  www.msi-computer.de/index.php 
Es unterstützt max. 2 GB RAM, momentan sind 1 GB 667Mhz eingebaut.
Könnte ich mit einem zweiten Riegel und somit 2 GB 667 MHz Windows 7 betreiben? Es handelt sich hierbei um einen reinen Office-Rechner. Outlook, Word und IE sind die einzigen Anwendungen die gleichzeitig laufen sollen.

2. Beim oben verlinkten Mainboard kann ich die CPU Tabelle mit den kompatiblen Modellen nicht einsehen. Ist das ein Fehler von MSI? Weiß sonst jemand, wo ich das nachschlagen kann. Momentan ist ein Sempron verbaut, der bei einem Umstieg auf Win 7 natürlich einem 2-Kernen weichen müsste. Welches günstiges Modell würde sich da denn eignen?


----------



## Onlinestate (6. November 2010)

Ich hatte auf meinem Laptop auch nur 2GB Ram und Win7 drauf.
Laut http://www.msi.com/index.php?func=prodcpusupport&prod_no=260&maincat_no=1 sollte ein Athlon 64 X2 mit aktueller Firmware funktionieren.


----------



## Herbboy (6. November 2010)

Ist das vielleicht ein Board aus nem Komplett-PC? Die werden halt oft nicht von MSI supportet, auch was BIOS angeht- aber wenn der zweite link korrekt ist, werden die ersten drei hier bei Dir auch laufen: http://geizhals.at/deutschland... das sind auch sowieso die einzigen, die es noch verfügbar gibt.

Der einzige verfügbare AM2+ Dualcore ist der: http://geizhals.at/deutschland...
  der steht aber nicht in der Liste mit drin.


----------



## Kreon (6. November 2010)

Es ist kein MB aus nem Komplett-PC. Der zweite Link (von der englische Seite) ist korrekt. Auf der dt. Seite scheint es wohl ein Problem mit der CPU-Liste zu geben. 

1. Wäre ein Athlon 64 X2 Brisbane 5600+ mit 2,9 GHz für Win 7 gerüstet? 
2. Sollte man einem Brisbane 5600+ mit 2,9GHz und einer TDP mit 65W gegenüber einem Windsor 5600+ (TDP 89W) den Vorzug geben? Oder gibt es sonst noch einen Vorteil bei Windsor?
3. Chipsatztreiber, Onboard VGA, LAN usw. wird bei diesem Board nur für XP und Vista (32/64bit) angeboten. Laufen die Vistatreiber dann auch unter Win7 oder kann ich das Board für Win7 komplett vergessen?
4. Wie sieht es denn jetzt mit Win 7 und 2 GB unter den gegebenen Bedingungen aus? Gibt's noch mehr Meinungen dazu. 

Vielen Dank schon mal für die Hilfe bis hierhin.


----------



## Herbboy (6. November 2010)

1. ja, das reicht sicherlich aus
2. da wirst Du IMHo keine  Unterschied merken. Nimm halt den mit 65W, da der sparsamer sein wird
3. vermutlich sind die Treiber einfach schon win7 integriert. Kannst ja auch mal bei via nachsehen. 
4. zum arbeiten reichen 2GB selbst für das leistungshungrigere Vista.


----------

